
Iceland’s psychedelic Stonehenge - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160916-icelands-psychedelic-stonehenge
======
RangerScience
It's called "Arctic Henge" (according to the article) and although the artist
died a little under a year ago, apparently some people are working with the
government to complete it.

This quote stood out, about the artist: " As Thoroddsen told us, “What has
never happened before can always happen again.” "

------
teh_klev
Archive.is to the rescue for those of us in the UK:

[http://archive.is/Xrs8B](http://archive.is/Xrs8B)

------
Nursie
Cool.

Never been to the real stonehenge (though am UK resident) but I have been to
two reproductions. There's a small one at "Window on the World" in Shenzhen,
and a full sized remake in Esperance in Western Australia.

~~~
hwayern
Would be fascinating to see the different "Stonehenges" around the world.

~~~
a3n
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill_Stonehenge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill_Stonehenge)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill%2C_Washington](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill%2C_Washington)

~~~
mikestew
In addition to the Maryhill WW I memorial, I've also been to Carhenge:
[http://carhenge.com](http://carhenge.com). One of these days I'll have to get
to the original (or at least most famous) one.

------
Alex3917
Given that Iceland supposedly has psychedelic lichens, I was hoping this story
would be more literal.

